# 2005 Outback 28Rsds For Sale



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Camp in style! Original owner 2005 Outback 28RSDS travel trailer in very good condition. Been on less than 10 trips. Four bunks bed, queen bed, sofa and dinette sleeps 10. Heated and enclosed underbelly with room pass through storage. Stabilizer jacks, spare tire, 30,000 BTU Furnace, 13,500 AC. Refrigerator/Freezer, stove/oven, microwave, 6 gallon hot water heater, large pantry with tons of storage, booth dinette that slides out on electric slide, sofa, queen bed that slides out on pull out slide, 4 bunk beds with large closet, AM/FM radio with CD and mp3 hook up with speakers throughout trailer. Also has large awning, shower/tub with sprayer, TV Antenna/cable, laundry hamper, outside camp kitchen with outdoor picnic table, outside shower, and outside lighting. Laminate hardwood look floor with white cabinetry. We added black out roller shades in sleeping areas and internal sprayer for black tank. Sway bars included. Very clean. Non-smoking with no pets. Professionally maintained and serviced. $15,000 Reply to this posting if you are interested or send me a private message. Thanks!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You probably should post your general location to help people who are interested.


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Sorry about that! We are in Littleton, Colorado - a southern suburb of Denver.


----------

